# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درخواست راهنمایی برای تغییر رشته کنکور 98 و نحوه تاثیر معدل آن

## KingCrimson

سلام دوستان. پیشاپیش ممنونم از کمکتون. من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی دارم و میخوام سال 98 کنکور ریاضی (نظام قدیم) شرکت کنم. با توجه به خبری که منتشر شد که تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی و 10 درصد مثبت وجود داره سوال من این هستش که نحوه تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی من چگونه خواهد بود و حدودا چند درصد خواهد شد؟
سوال دومم این هست که اگر به هر دلایلی امسال استثنا اجازه شرکت با دیپلم غیر مرتبط داده نشود تکلیف من چه می‌شود؟ آیا می‌توانم دیپلم ریاضی نظام قدیم بگیرم یا در هنگام ترمیم معدل آن دروس را امتحان بدهم تا مجاز به شرکت شوم؟
ممنونم از همتون

----------


## sina_hp

:مهم و فوری: کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور 98
جواب سوالت اینجاست

----------


## KingCrimson

> :مهم و فوری: کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور 98
> جواب سوالت اینجاست


جواب سوالم اونجا نبود رفیق
لطفا اگر کسی میدونه من رو راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> سلام دوستان. پیشاپیش ممنونم از کمکتون. من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی دارم و میخوام سال 98 کنکور ریاضی (نظام قدیم) شرکت کنم. با توجه به خبری که منتشر شد که تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی و 10 درصد مثبت وجود داره سوال من این هستش که نحوه تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی من چگونه خواهد بود و حدودا چند درصد خواهد شد؟
> سوال دومم این هست که اگر به هر دلایلی امسال استثنا اجازه شرکت با دیپلم غیر مرتبط داده نشود تکلیف من چه می‌شود؟ آیا می‌توانم دیپلم ریاضی نظام قدیم بگیرم یا در هنگام ترمیم معدل آن دروس را امتحان بدهم تا مجاز به شرکت شوم؟
> ممنونم از همتون


منم درست شرایطم مثل خودته . منم میخوام ترمیم کنم منتها کسی دقیق نمیدونه ولی تا اون جایی که پرس و جو کردم تاثیر معدل برای ما کم تر حساب میشه و باید دروس مشترک ترمیم کنیم که عمومی و شیمی که شکی درش نیست مشترکه فقط میمونه فیزیک و ریاضی که مشخص نیست جزو دروس مشترک هست یا نه

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KingCrimson


سلام دوستان. پیشاپیش ممنونم از کمکتون. من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی دارم و میخوام سال 98 کنکور ریاضی (نظام قدیم) شرکت کنم. با توجه به خبری که منتشر شد که تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی و 10 درصد مثبت وجود داره سوال من این هستش که نحوه تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی من چگونه خواهد بود و حدودا چند درصد خواهد شد؟
سوال دومم این هست که اگر به هر دلایلی امسال استثنا اجازه شرکت با دیپلم غیر مرتبط داده نشود تکلیف من چه می‌شود؟ آیا می‌توانم دیپلم ریاضی نظام قدیم بگیرم یا در هنگام ترمیم معدل آن دروس را امتحان بدهم تا مجاز به شرکت شوم؟
ممنونم از همتون


ببخشید الان دیدم پ.خ تون رو
 میزان تاثیر معدل برای تغییر رشته ای ها رو باید صبر کنی تا دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور بیاد چون اون تو نوشته
در مورد اینکه با دیپلم تجربی نتونی کنکور ریاضی بدی هم محاله , هیچ صحبتی ازین موضوع نشده در اطلاعیه سنجش
اما حتی فرض محال اگه این موضوع پیش بیاد دیدم کسایی رو که رفتن دیپلم مجدد گرفتن
*

----------


## KingCrimson

> *ببخشید الان دیدم پ.خ تون رو
>  میزان تاثیر معدل برای تغییر رشته ای ها رو باید صبر کنی تا دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور بیاد چون اون تو نوشته
> در مورد اینکه با دیپلم تجربی نتونی کنکور ریاضی بدی هم محاله , هیچ صحبتی ازین موضوع نشده در اطلاعیه سنجش
> اما حتی فرض محال اگه این موضوع پیش بیاد دیدم کسایی رو که رفتن دیپلم مجدد گرفتن
> *


خیلی خیلی ممنونم از لطفتون دوست عزیز. واقعا یه دنیا متشکرم.
اگر وقت داشتین و تونستین یه لینک یا توضیح راجع به گرفتن دیپلم مجدد بهم ارائه کنین. من گوگل کردم اما با نتایجی مواجه شدم که با هم فرق دارن و من رو یکم گیج کردن.
بازم ممنونم ♥♥

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KingCrimson


خیلی خیلی ممنونم از لطفتون دوست عزیز. واقعا یه دنیا متشکرم.
اگر وقت داشتین و تونستین یه لینک یا توضیح راجع به گرفتن دیپلم مجدد بهم ارائه کنین. من گوگل کردم اما با نتایجی مواجه شدم که با هم فرق دارن و من رو یکم گیج کردن.
بازم ممنونم ♥♥



خواهش میکنم
اینارو یه نگاه بندازید :

 مهم و فوری: کسانی که میخواهند دیپلم مجدد بگیرن این کارها را باید انجام بدن (همه بیان)

                     راهنمایی درباره دیپلم مجدد                 


*

----------


## KingCrimson

یه دنیا ممنونم. خیلی شادم کردی. همیشه موفق و پیروز باشی رفیق

----------

